# Would anyone like an interview?



## JustinPie (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking for someone who has an experienced profession in photography  to do a quick interview with. There are just basic question, and it's  for a school project. It's be much appreciated please respond and we can  exchange email's or do it over the phone. Whatever works! Thank you.


----------

